# Power supply keeps burning out



## Johnsonty131 (10 mo ago)

Hello, I have a rain bird irragation system that keeps burning the power supply transformer (the plug that connects to wall outlet). I have gone through at least 6 of these, each will last about 2 or 3 full runs then loses all power. I recently bought the house and the system hadn't been used in years so lots of work getting it back up and I am stumped on this. I even tried different wall outlet with same results. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would start by ensuring that you are getting good voltage at the outlet and that the polarity is correct. Barring that, I would add a surge protector.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You most likely have a short in one of the zone. Check your zone wiring.


----------



## Johnsonty131 (10 mo ago)

g-man said:


> You most likely have a short in one of the zone. Check your zone wiring.


That's the thing though, how do I do this? Do I hook volt meter up to each color zone at the control box?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Johnsonty131 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You most likely have a short in one of the zone. Check your zone wiring.
> ...


If your looking for a short, with the system unplugged and batteries removed do a continuity test between the common wire and each zone wire. If you find continuity, that is your short.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Whatever wire has a much lower resistance to common is the one with a short in it. Sometimes you can get continuity through the device itself


----------

